# touches pour impression ecran ss XP ?



## oukala (15 Mars 2008)

Bjr,

J'ai installé XP sur mon IMAc et recherche comment avec le clavier mac faire l'impression ECRAN ??

Merci de votre aide
cb​


----------



## Goli (15 Mars 2008)

salut
impression écran est une touche sur les claviers PC qui ne marche qu'une fois sur dix; c'est pourquoi les utilisateurs pc viennent neuf fois sur dix vers mac.....
cela dit, si ton xp est en virtualisation, fais une imprime-écran avec mac sur l'écran pc. si xp est installé native, tu dois fabriquer un jeu de caractère spécifique pour ça dans "paneau configuration"
bonne chance


----------



## chcout (17 Septembre 2008)

Pour faire une impression ecran sous windows XP avec Bootcamp

il faut faire fn+maj+F11

il y a un rappel des raccourcis clavier dans l'aide de bootcamp

il suffit ensuite d'ouvrir paint


----------

